# graphics/gd seems to be broken



## dennylin93 (Jul 25, 2009)

As mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING, I used `$ portmaster -r jpeg-7` to rebuild the ports that depend on graphics/jpeg, and graphics/gd failed to compile. What should I do?


----------



## gilinko (Jul 25, 2009)

Ran into this hickup myself.

Do a pkg_delete -f on the gd package, go to /usr/ports/graphics/gd, do make clean && make distclean(probably not needed, but its what I always do), and a make install clean.

That should solve the problem, which is that it now will look for libjpeg.so.10 instead of .9


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent. That did the trick.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW apps depend on jpeg which were not minor-version-bumped
(at least here) ...
grep libjpeg /usr/local/bin* | hgrep Binary
(one of two) ... (from freebsd-questions) uncovered them
(the top-level ones, some of them, ) here.
Although if that command is done after updating as usual,
it would be tedious to go through the list if many ports are
installed.
Also, chances are a browser or two may fail silently 
(error code 1, return to prompt in xterm etc) after 
the upgrade til rebuilt.


----------

